# spam emails



## bbman (Dec 27, 2012)

I have yahoo email on my kindle fire. The emails come up just fine, but not the stuff in the spam. Sometimes I get an important email, but it goes to my spam folder. Right now, the only way I can get to it, is to go to my desktop computer and open my spam folder there. Is there a spam folder I'm missing when using my Kindle?

Thanks


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

If you tap at the top left where it says <Yahoo, it should open a side panel where you can tap Show Folders to see the other folders besides Inbox.  The one called Bulk Mail is the Spam folder.


----------



## bbman (Dec 27, 2012)

No yahoo in top left. There are a couple folders, outbox, sent, but no spam or bulk mail.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Hmm. It could be different for me since I have a couple of other email accounts on mine and that's where it lets you switch between them.  OR, do you have the original Fire or the HD? I was talking about the HD.  On the original, there is a menu at the bottom where you can select "Folders".  I tried to verify this on mine, but I've changed my Yahoo password since I used it on that one, and I can't figure out how to update the login settings on the original Fire  

Edit: OK, figured it out. On the OF, you have to go to the Email app's menu, go to Settings, then under Folders, tap Spam folder and select Bulk mail.  THEN, when you pick Folders, you should see Bulk Mail (Spam) on the list.


----------



## bbman (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry......what is OF?


----------



## bbman (Dec 27, 2012)

I have the 8.9 HD.


----------

